# Worried I'm having my 5th boy :-(



## Kerrieann

I feel awful for even writing this :-( I'm expecting my 5th baby, it wasn't planned and was a complete shock and I was gutted to say the least. I'd finally come to terms with the fact is never have a girl and happy with my 4 boys but now I'm pregnant again and worrying I have to go through with Gd all over again :-( 
I'm 13 weeks and already booked a gender scan at 16 weeks and I'm about 95% sure it's a boy again. I've posted the 12 week scan pic on numerous websites and Facebook nub expert pages and all the "experts" say boy. Chinese gender chart said girl by doing the proper lunar adjustments but timing of conception suggest boy (if going by shettles) 

I'm not even sure why I'm posting really just getting it off my chest I think as can't talk to anyone as they will all assume I'm ungrateful and horrible. I'm already sick of all the rude comments from people about I must have been trying for a girl, hop you have a girl this time and stuff like that. I keep saying to everyone I already know it's a boy just to shut them up!!


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm sori that your getting the rude comments from people it must be horrible and upsetting. Could u post ur 12 week scan for us to guess pls. 

How does it compare to ur previous scans?


----------



## Kerrieann




----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks for replying, I was dated 12+3 at the scan


----------



## Kerrieann

I do have more photos but can't seem to upload them, they are in a post at the top of gender prediction group though x


----------



## donnarobinson

Just want to send my love I hope u get ur girl scan does look boyish but they can be wrong I have three boys Hun and was so upset the last boy but we no how much we love our boys And you'll be fine if it's a boy X


----------



## Isme

That scan picture does look a bit boyish... But that's not 100% at all. You still have a chance that this is a little girl. Best of luck to you at your next scan.


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm no expert but my first thought was that nub looks girly to me
Good luck at ur gender scan. Everything's crossed for u


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks everyone. Gender scan is just 5 days away and I'm not even excited now I just feel awful and so low about it and I really don't want to feel like this! I'm about 98% sure it's a boy now too so at least I won't be surprised but still know it's going to be hard hearing 5th boy and then prepare myself for all the shitty comments from people &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## jtink28

people can be super shitty. i had my 2nd boy 6 months ago and you'd have thought he was my 10th boy! people said "i'm sorry" and maybe next it will be a girl, and things like "are you so sad it's a boy again?" jesus! people are awful. i'm only having 2, so no girl for me ever, but i hope you hear pink in 5 days!


----------



## mummy2_1

Horrible judgemental people get off on other people's unhappiness. F*** them. (if ur scan in 5days do show to be blue) Smile and tell them how excited u are to have a 5th boy. How ur boys at home are so excited to have a brother as they are the best and such mummys boys. Refuse their sympathy. Who needs it. Uve got 5 healthy babies. 

Good luck with ur next scan. Enjoy ur pregnancy. Ur a warrior for having carried (still carrying) 5 babies
Be proud if ur self!


----------



## Jessicahide

People are such morons! when i was having Andrew everyone was "disappointed" he was a boy, including my mother who said "there are too many boys!" In front of my boys, William let her have it, forever the outspoken type! ( good) Now i am having a little girl, i was surprised how unbothered everyone was, considering the fuss made that all the other were boys.... Moral of the story, the people who gripe about you having 4 boys, don't really care unless they think they can upset you!


----------



## Kerrieann

Thank you, finding out in 3 hours!! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## mummy2_1

Any update.


----------



## Jessicahide

Kerrieann said:


> Thank you, finding out in 3 hours!! &#65533;&#65533;

Did you find out if baby was a boy or girl? xxxx


----------



## Isme

Hope everything went well at your scan. :hugs:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

It's a boy : I saw her post on another thread. I'm sorry you didn't get your girl sweetie, hugs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

